# Mark III or Mark III 22/45



## thirdgen (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm new here, just so you know, but I have a problem. I'm not sure which style of this gun I should get. I've checked shops in my area, and nobody has them. I think holding them would help me decide, but by some weird circumstance if I can't hold them first, what could you guys tell me to help me decide? Oh, and this gun will be used for general target and plinking. I know the Mark III is going to be heavier, and therefore maybe slightly more accurate? The grip on the Mark III is what scares me, because the grip on the 22/45 looks like it would feel more natural. I was looking to get a 5.5" bull barrel version, probably blued instead of stainless, to save a few dollars. Are there any good pointers you can give me about the differences between these two styles, or is holding them going to be the deal breaker? I've searched forums and youtube videos to figure out which one would suit me better, but just haven't found anything definitive. No, I do not currently own a 1911, but, probably will in the future if I have my way with it. Please any information will be greatly appreciated. I only have enough money to buy one Mark III, so should I get the original metal framed one, or the 22/45 version with the polymer 1911 style grip angle? Thanks


----------



## mrlizzzard (Nov 26, 2012)

looks like what I want.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the 22/45 version better and bought one early this year. It is a more natural feeling handgun in my opinion.


----------



## thirdgen (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, this truly is a matter of personal preference. Some people like the grip on the 22/45, such as yourself. And others prefer the Mark III grip, and weight distribution. I think I need to find these guns and hold them. It may be the only way. Thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

thirdgen said:


> Wow, this truly is a matter of personal preference. Some people like the grip on the 22/45, such as yourself. And others prefer the Mark III grip, and weight distribution. I think I need to find these guns and hold them. It may be the only way. Thanks


Yes sir. Hold them and shoot them both if you can find a range that rents both of a friend who can help with this. It's good that you are not jumping into this too fast and giving it some thought. While you're at it, you might want to check out the Browning Buckmark series of .22LR pistols. They are excellent alternatives to the Ruger and well worth your consideration.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i bought a 22/45 14 months ago - perfect
appears the popular model is the one that has a nut on the end of the barrel for a silencer


----------



## thirdgen (Dec 14, 2012)

I was able to hold the 22/45 today, and I really liked the way it pointed with the 1911 style lower on it. Maybe a little thin, but that's nothing a new set of grips wouldn't fix. I did notice it to be slightly top heavy, but nothing I couldn't get used to. It had a good over all feel to it. Now all I have to do is find an original Mark 2 or 3 to hold so I can see what it feels like in comparison. Hideit, you are referring to the threaded barrel version, which happens to be the one I held today. It also had nice picatinny rails on it. One on the top, and one under the barrel. The Ruger website shows the blued version of the Mark III Target to come with a rail + adjustable rear sight, while the 22/45 Target comes with just the adjustable rear sight. I dunno, and it doesn't matter that much to me, as I'm trying to get the best value here, with just an adjustable rear sight. SouthernBoy, I have considered the Browning Buckmark (I'm sure they are an excellent 22), but am pretty set on getting the Ruger. I guess I could do some more research on the Buckmark though. Thanks


----------



## thirdgen (Dec 14, 2012)

What about the Smith & Wesson 22 A? Does anyone have experience with it, and how would it compare to the Ruger Mark III? Thanks


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I had a S&W 22A and did not like it. It shot fairly well but had some FTF's that fired a second time around. (Yes, could have been the ammo.) It was sometimes hard to pull the slide back, like it was catching on something. It can eject out of either side so half the time you get shells coming at you. I traded it in to get a Ruger sr40c. Now I am thinking about getting a 22/45 for low-cost shooting. But I also like other 22's that are modeled after other guns like a 1911-22 or the S&W M&P 22.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Another top line .22LR pistol is the Buckmark series by Browning. These are quality guns with a great feel and are quite accurate.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

I love my 22/45


----------

